# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي مواعظ وعبر أنواع القلوب فى القرآن الكريم

## AMR@RAMZI

*لا  إله إلاَّ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين*       *سبحان*  *من جعل قلوب العارفين أوعية الذكر*  *وقلوب أهل الدنيا أوعية الطمع*  *وقلوب الزاهدين أوعية التوكل*  *وقلوب الفقراء أوعية القناعة*  *وقلوب المتوكلين أوعية الرضى*  *اللهم فاملأ قلوبنا  بذكرك وطاعتك وخشيتك*   *عش ما شئت فإنك ميت *   *وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه *    *وإعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزى  به*   *أنواع القلوب  فى القرآن الكريم*       *ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى في القرآن الكريم أنواعاً كثيرة من القلوب  منها   القلبُ السَّلِيْمْ   وهو مخلص لله وخالٍ من الكفر والنفاق  والرذيلة  إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّـهَ بِقَلْبٍ  سَلِيمٍ  الشعراء:  ٨٩   القلبُ المُنِيْبْ   وهو دائم الرجوع والتوبة إلى الله مقبل على طاعته *  * مَّنْ خَشِيَ الرَّحْمَـٰنَ بِالْغَيْبِ  وَجَاءَ بِقَلْبٍ مُّنِيبٍ  ق:  ٣٣   القلبُ المُخْبِتْ  الخاضع المطمئن  الساكن  وليعلم الذين أوتو  العلم أنه الحق من ربك فيؤمنوا به فَتُخْبِتَ لَهُ قُلُوبُهُمْ  الحج:  ٥٤   القلبُ  الوجِلْ  وهو الذي يخاف الله عز وجل  ألاَّ يقبل منه العمل وألاَّ يُنَجَّى من عذاب ربِّه وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوا وَّقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ  أَنَّهُمْ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ المؤمنون:  ٦٠   القلبُ  التَّقِّيْ  وهو الذي يعظِّم شعائِر  الله*  * ذَٰلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّـهِ  فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ*  *الحج: ٣٢   القلبُ المَهْدِي   الرَّاضي بقضاء الله  والتَّسليم بأمره*  *وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِاللَّـهِ يَهْدِ  قَلْبَهُ*  *التغابن: ١١   القلبُ المُطْمَئِنْ *  *يسكن بتوحيد الله وذكره  وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللَّـهِ  الرعد: ٢٨*  * القلبُ الحَيَّ   قَلْب يَعْقِل مَا قَدْ سَمِعَ  مِنْ الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي  ضَرَبَ اللَّه بِهَا مَنْ عَصَاهُ مِنْ الْأُمَم *  * إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَذِكْرَىٰ لِمَن كَانَ لَهُ قَلْبٌ  ق: ٣٧  القلبُ المَرِيْضْ  وهو الذي  أصابه مرض مثل الشك أو النفاق وفيه فجور ومرض في الشهوة الحرام*  *فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ  الأحزاب:  ٣٢  القلبُ الأَعْمَى   وهو الذي لا يبصر ولا يدرك الحق والإعتبار  وَلَكِن تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ  الحج: ٤٦   القلبُ اللَّاهِي    غافل عن  القرآن الكريم ، مشغول بأباطيل  الدنيا وشهواتها ، لا يعقل  ما فيه  لَاهِيَةً قُلُوبُهُمْ وأسروا النجوى *  *الأنبياء: ٣   القلبُ الآثِمْ  وهو الذي يكتم شهادة  الحق *  * وَلاَ تَكْتُمُواْ الشَّهَادَةَ وَمَن يَكْتُمْهَا فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ  قَلْبُهُ البقرة: ٢٨٣   القلبُ المُتَكَبِّرْ  مستكبر عن توحيد الله وطاعته،جبار  بكثرة ظلمه وعدوانه  كذالك يطبع الله على كل قلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ غافر:  ٣٥    القلبُ الغَلِيْظْ *  *وهو الذي  نُزعت منه الرأفة والرَّحمة  وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظّاً غَلِيظَ  الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ*  *آل  عمران: ١٥٩   القلبُ المَخْتُومْ *  *فلم يسمع  الهدى ولم يعقله*  *أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه وهواه وأضاه الله  على علم وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ*  *الجاثية:  ٢٣   القلبُ القَاسِيْ   لا يلين للإيمان ولا  يؤثِّرُ فيه زجر وأعرض عن ذكر الله *  *فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم   وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً  المائدة:  ١٣  القلبُ  الغَافِلْ  غافلا عن ذكرنا ،  وآثَرَ هواه على طاعة مولاه  وَلَا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن ذِكْرِنَا  الكهف:  ٢٨    الْقَلْبُ الأَغْلَفْ *  *قلب  مُغَطَّى لا يَنْفُذ إليها قول الرَّسُول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وَقَالُواْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ*  *البقرة:  ٨٨   القلبُ الزَّائِغْ 
مائل عن الحقِّ  فأَمَّا الَّذِينَ في قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه  ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله آل عمران:7    القلبُ  المُرِيْبْ* *شاكٍ  متحيِّر*  *إنما يستأذنك الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم  الآخر وَارْتَابَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ فهم في ريبهم يترددون التوبة:  ٤٥*        *رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِيَّ وَلِوَالِدَيَّ * *رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِيْ  صَغِيْرَا*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شرفنى مرورك
اخى الكريم

----------


## Fannan1

جـــــزاك الله خيرا

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

اللهم تبث قلوبنا عن ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## shereffone

مشكور
مشكوور
مشكووور
مشكوووور
مشكووووور
مشكوووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكوووووور
مشكووووور
مشكوووور
مشكووور
مشكوور
مشكور

----------


## ام تك2

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

